

US government status page - manojlds
http://usgovernment.statuspage.io

======
trendoid
[http://usgovernment.statuspage.io/incidents/0knqk2v79yn7](http://usgovernment.statuspage.io/incidents/0knqk2v79yn7)

"In order to route funding to where it is most needed at this time, the War on
Drugs has been downgraded to "Slight Disagreement On Drugs". Policy is still
being crafted, but we can tell you that the halls of the The US Capitol
building smell more interesting than normal tonight."

------
teh_klev
"Nuclear Missile Launches Department - Degraded Performance" \- have they laid
off the dude who carries around the "football"?

~~~
mAritz
I think it might be a joke based on half-life.

------
xerophtye
Mattress Tag Illegal Removal Response Team: operational!

(dang it! I thought it was finally safe to tear off the darn thing!)

------
vijayr
The very first entry is "Senate Whisky Stocking Department" \- interesting !!

~~~
yogo
Very interesting since it's usually spelled _whiskey_ in the US. Clearly that
department is run from Canada or some other country lol.

~~~
mkr-hn
It's NORAD-based.

------
kalleboo
Seems more accurate than both the Apple and the Amazon AWS status pages so
far.

------
froh42
Thank god at least the SWSD is operational!

------
danaw
I just peed a little.

